# Unlimited Vacation Club Membership Cancellation



## 2013lady (Sep 10, 2013)

we recently bought a membership with UVC about a month ago. We mailed a formal letter asking UVC to terminate our contract within 7 days of signing our contract and a complete refund. We only gave 25% downpayment. 

UVC later on contacted us asking us to pay an additional 25% in order to terminate our contract. I later notified my credit card company to dispute the charges made by UVC because no where in our contract does it read that we need to pay 50% of our membership in order to cancel. 

UVC has now contacted us asking us to withdraw our dispute in order to negotiate our contract. They have written a formal letter that states that if we withdraw our dispute UVC will refund us our downpayment and terminate our contract.

Should we withdraw our dispute? Why do you think UVC is asking us to withdraw our dispute?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 10, 2013)

2013lady said:


> we recently bought a membership with UVC about a month ago. We mailed a formal letter asking UVC to terminate our contract within 7 days of signing our contract and a complete refund. We only gave 25% downpayment.
> 
> UVC later on contacted us asking us to pay an additional 25% in order to terminate our contract. I later notified my credit card company to dispute the charges made by UVC because no where in our contract does it read that we need to pay 50% of our membership in order to cancel.
> 
> ...



No!  I think they are asking you to w/d the dispute in order to get one over on you!!!


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree with Yvonne.

If you cancel the dispute they could drag it out past the dispute deadline then you will have no recourse at all.

I'm saying this without knowing what's written in your contract and if you have rescission rights or not.  With the limited info you've, given it sounds like a stall on their part.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 10, 2013)

If you withdraw your dispute with the credit card company, the dispute is considered settled and they keep you money, and maybe ask for more. They'll play this game until time runs out to file another dispute. There is no guarantee that they will do what they say if you withdraw the dispute. There is no negotiating with crooks. Learn from this and inform others....


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2013)

Two can play this game. Tell them you'll withdraw the dispute as soon as you are refunded your deposit and the contract is cancelled, *PER YOUR LEGAL RIGHTS!*.

Jim


----------



## Patri (Sep 10, 2013)

Jim is absolutely right. Do it his way.


----------



## theo (Sep 11, 2013)

*A potential issue...*



Passepartout said:


> <snip> Tell them you'll withdraw the dispute as soon as you are refunded your deposit and the contract is cancelled, *PER YOUR LEGAL RIGHTS*.



No dates and / or location facts or information were provided by the OP, but the "UVC" transaction at issue was apparently a "club membership contract", as opposed to being a developer-direct timeshare purchase.

We don't know the state (...or even the country, for that matter), in which this membership contract was executed in the first place, but the question comes to *my* mind whether the same rescission rights exist and apply in this (unidentified) state / country for rescinding a "club membership" as would apply to a developer-direct purchase of a timeshare interval. There are insufficient facts on the table, so who knows... 

In any case, I would *not* withdraw the credit card dispute and voluntarily relinquish that remaining leverage.


----------



## pammex (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with Theo and Passa ( Jim)  do not relinquish your only hold, the dispute till refunded first..


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2013)

theo said:


> From the very limited information provided by the OP, the transaction at issue was apparently a "club membership contract", as opposed to being a developer-direct timeshare purchase.
> 
> We don't know the state (...or the country, for that matter), in which this membership contract was executed in the first place, but the question comes to *my* mind whether the same rescission rights exist and apply in this (unidentified) state / country for rescinding a "club membership" as would apply to a developer-direct purchase of a timeshare interval. There are insufficient facts on the table here; I just dunno...
> 
> In any case, I would *not* withdraw the credit card dispute and voluntarily relinquish that remaining leverage.



The OP indicated in their post that the contract allowed them 7 days to cancel. Even if not required, if it is permitted per the contract, then they had the 7 days. I am assuming that the OP was referring to their contract when they mentioned the 7 days cancellation period.

I would agree not to cancel the dispute. Hold their fee to the fire. The company may also have a lot of disputes against them and are worried about losing their merchant account. If they lose that, they are dead in the water. That may be another reason for them wanting the OP to cancel the dispute.


----------



## kenie (Sep 12, 2013)

The UVC club is similar to a Palace membership and covers all AM resorts.
The basic premise is that you are "guaranteed" 25% off the lowest price found on a list of sites that includes Orbitz, Expedia, Travelocity, etc. There are other included perks as well such as room upgrades, etc.
We do have a membership and so far we are happy with the way it is going.

The mistake people seem to make, much like a traditional time share pitch, is that they attend the presentation but don't ensure that what they are being told by the weasels makes it into the final contract. 
We attended, hashed out a deal and signed up. We then went back to the room and I spent the night going over the contract. We did not like the way certain items were worded so in the morning, I went back down and worked things out to our satisfaction.
We have had a few hiccups, but when I need to talk to someone I make sure I have my contract sitting in front of me.
Their call center reps can be a pain. One will tell you yes and the next will say no.....  
At this point we feel that "we" got a good deal.


----------



## theo (Sep 12, 2013)

*No "assumptions"...*



dioxide45 said:


> The OP indicated in their post that the contract allowed them 7 days to cancel. Even if not required, if it is permitted per the contract, then they had the 7 days. I am assuming that the OP was referring to their contract when they mentioned the 7 days cancellation period.
> 
> I would agree not to cancel the dispute. Hold their fee to the fire. The company may also have a lot of disputes against them and are worried about losing their merchant account. If they lose that, they are dead in the water. That may be another reason for them wanting the OP to cancel the dispute.



To be very clear, the OP did *not* state that a 7 day cancellation was actually specified within the contract. 
No particular source or basis for the "7 days" mentioned was ever identified in the OP's post at all, in fact. 
You *assume* that the 7 days mentioned came from within the contract's content (...and I sincerely hope that your assumption is indeed correct), but in matters legal or contractual, I do not make "assumptions".  

That important detail aside however, we agree that the credit card dispute should be actively pursued.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

If UVC really wants the dispute withdrawn all they have to do is issue a credit in the amount paid.  No muss, no fuss.

If they don't do this immediately, they are trying to get past the credit card dispute period!


----------



## 2013lady (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your posts.

We purchased our membership in Mexico and no where in the contract does it read  how many days we have to cancel or rescind our contract.  However, I called Office of the Federal Prosecutor for the Consumer in Mexico and they shared that we only have 5 business days to cancel. 

One thing that has troubled me  is that at first UVC wanted us to pay 50% of the membership in order to cancel even though that was not stated at all within our contract. They kept insisting that it was UVC's policy and that there was no negotiation. It only states that if we default on payments UVC has the right to collect up to 50% of the membership fee without a refund. At this point we haven't defaulted on payments at all. Once again no where does it state anything about an early termination/cancellation fee. 

Now that UVC wants to negotiate our contract and refund us our down payment seemed sketchy since they been inconsistent. My credit card company shared that they haven't replied to the dispute and was strange to hear that they had contacted me instead.  I agree with all your posts and not withdraw the dispute unless the refund us first.


----------



## 2013lady (Sep 12, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> If UVC really wants the dispute withdrawn all they have to do is issue a credit in the amount paid.  No muss, no fuss.
> 
> If they don't do this immediately, they are trying to get past the credit card dispute period!



what do you mean that they are trying to get past the credit card dispute period? if you can clarify i would really appreciate it.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

2013lady said:


> what do you mean that they are trying to get past the credit card dispute period? if you can clarify i would really appreciate it.



You only have so many days after a transaction to dispute it.  I don't know that number but know it exists.  If they can stall you past that date you will be out of luck.

You stated you are not going to withdraw the dispute and I think that is wise.


----------



## 2013lady (Sep 12, 2013)

After, UVC mentioned that they wanted us to give them 50% of our membership in order to cancel i immediately contacted my credit card company to dispute the charges (within 10 days of the original transaction date from UVC).

I think my credit card is waiting for UVC to respond to the dispute, but it looks like they contacted me first in order to negotiate rather than responding directly to my credit card.  I think UVC also has about 60 or 90 days to respond to the dispute.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 12, 2013)

2013lady said:


> After, UVC mentioned that they wanted us to give them 50% of our membership in order to cancel i immediately contacted my credit card company to dispute the charges (within 10 days of the original transaction date from UVC).
> 
> I think my credit card is waiting for UVC to respond to the dispute, but it looks like they contacted me first in order to negotiate rather than responding directly to my credit card.  I think UVC also has about 60 or 90 days to respond to the dispute.



You they are trying to bully. They don't have the (guts) to bully the credit card provider. They need Visa or Master Card or Amex to continue their deceit. Don't drop the dispute.

Jim


----------



## 2013lady (Sep 12, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> You they are trying to bully. They don't have the (guts) to bully the credit card provider. They need Visa or Master Card or Amex to continue their deceit. Don't drop the dispute.
> 
> Jim



I agree Jim. At first when i mentioned i was going to contact my credit card the representative got really mad over the phone and told me we were going to lose. The rep told us she would record the request to cancel our membership but not process it at all. Now they are trying to negotiate behind doors asking us to withdraw our dispute and i don't think that's fair.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2013)

There is no reason to continue communicating with them.  They are playing you.  Stop answering the calls, and don't respond by email.  Let your credit card company handle it.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 12, 2013)

Not only is it not fair, but it isn't legal. They have no choice but to cancel your contract and return *all* your money. You might get PROFECO involved in this. Here's their brochure: http://www.profeco.gob.mx/revista/publicaciones/otas_pub_06/timeshares_abr06.pdf Or you can just threaten it to UVC.

Jim


----------



## 2013lady (Sep 13, 2013)

I emailed UVC requesting for my initial downpayment refund and cancellation of my membership first before withdrawing my dispute and replied telling me that it's out of their hands and that the legal department will me taking care of our case for now on. 

I will now wait for my credit card to take care of the dispute and will be contacting PROFECO. 

thank you all for your posts!


----------



## 2013lady (Sep 13, 2013)

I just got off the phone with my credit card company and they told me to keep the dispute. However, I also called PROFECO for advise. The PROFECO rep told me that if UVC emailed me a new contract in writing that states that they will refund our down payment and cancel our contract that we should negotiate with UVC. Any advise?


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 13, 2013)

2013lady said:


> I just got off the phone with my credit card company and they told me to keep the dispute. However, I also called PROFECO for advise. The PROFECO rep told me that if UVC emailed me a new contract in writing that states that they will refund our down payment and cancel our contract that we should negotiate with UVC. Any advise?



The last thing you need from them is a new contract.  Take the advice of your CC company and leave the dispute open until you have the cash in hand.

If they issue a credit in the amount you paid and your cc statement shows it, then you can cancel the dispute.


----------

